# Schrift hochkant ausrichten



## borussenroger (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit Schrift hochkant zu positionieren (90 Grad gedreht).
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit wie man so etwas programmieren kann?
Muß nicht zwingend allgemeingültig sein, IE reicht eigentlich.

Gruß
Roger


----------



## Quaese (12. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

für den IE gibt es die CSS-Eigenschaft *writing-mode*. Mehr dazu findest Du hier.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## borussenroger (12. Oktober 2004)

YES....... *kniefall und küss die füsse*
Genau das habe ich gesucht.
Vielen Dank

Gruß
Roger


----------

